# SPS #150 w/ FlipClips and Linatex bands



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Look what I got on my way home from Virginia this weekend: the ultimate slingshot!










This is a real one from Performance Catapults, not an imitation from a thief different source or one that was traced on the computer and made out of a cutting board. I'm sure those are fine, I hear those VWs and Fieros with "Ferrari" body kits are really close to the genuine article, too :thumbsdown:

This one is made from textured black G10 with orange G10 spacers. Performance Catapults is offering these in black with blue stripes, too. The blue gives the frame a subtle accent, the orange is more like putting racing stripes on a Shelby Mustang. In other words, it's awesome!

I have some FlipClips on it that I modified a bit to fit my peculiar hold style. I tapered the collars that the screws go in to so that they don't get in my way. 30 seconds of work well spent, I can't even tell they're there now when I shoot. The bands are Linatex that I got from Nathan at the Blue Skeen get together. They're "double tapered" because they're 15mm x 10mm wide and they're also thicker at the wide end than at the pouch. They shoot 3/8" steel fantastically well, super accurate, fast and with very little draw weight.

Good thing I have a chest of drawers for my slingshots so that they won't get dusty while I'm only shooting this one!


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow she's certainly a looker. I would be excited about owning one of those. Happy shooting man.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

You can't beat that shooter! Enjoy!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

what a sweet shooter!

love the looks of the orange G10 spacers together with the black G10!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

That's nice I kind of miss the rare timbers on a frame that exclusive makes them looks "one off"... These are awesome though!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome and Congrats on your new slingshot!

This is your 4th SPS right?

This shooter is on the wish list!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice looking combination. Let us know how the linatex holds up and if you like it better than TBG or latex.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

hashbrown said:


> Awesome and Congrats on your new slingshot!
> This is your 4th SPS right?


Yep 
One of them technically belongs to my wife, though.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that be a great marriage! Not just you and Jodi girl but that bad looking SPS with those serious double tapered Linatex! Can you say badass????


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Very nice MJ! I spoke with Jim in March about getting that exact color combo for the end of June. He said he would do his best to make it happen, and I am looking forwards to it!


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

That is a nice slingshot sir!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

That is one pretty ss. I like the way the orange shows its lines.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey guys where can you get one of these? "performance catapults" brings me to flippinout slingshots where I see the scout and a bunch of axioms but not that one.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Go on Face book for Performance Catapults. Jim Harris is the maker. Their fantastic slingshots the best.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Getting a chance to hold an SPS I gotta say these things are pretty stellar. The weight to them is ... I dont want to say heavy ... but it is just right. One day I will order one of these. . . . and promptly fork hit it.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I was lucky enough to stumble into #160, also black with orange spacers. Totally in love. Hard to pick up any other slingshot right now.


----------



## jodigirl (Jun 10, 2013)

M.J said:


> hashbrown said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome and Congrats on your new slingshot!
> ...


MJ technically took the one that belonged to me, so I am now the proud owner of # 150!  Muuaaa haaa haa! :woot:


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Mj is the sps king


----------

